# Echo On The Fly



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For my birthday present on Friday, my wife said that I should go fishing Saturday.
Not wanting to hurt her feelings, I accommodated her wishes.
I decided to go back up to where the Weber River enters into Echo Reservoir for one last time this year.
As many of you know, The Outdoors Show on channel 2 ran a report about in last Friday.
I wish that they had not done that.
It caused the place to be over-run with anglers.
It was as I vision the Rivers in Alaska during the Salmon Runs.

Well I got on the water just before 8:00pm and there were only 2 people fishing when I reached the river..
I walked out into the reservoir and found where the river channel was and started throwing Woolly Buggers.
It was cold enough that the eyelets were freezing up for an hour or so.
The fishing was good but slower than it was last Monday.
By 10:00pm the place was packed.

With all of the anglers walking up and down the river, the water turned to chocolate.
This is when the fishing shut down.
I only caught about 4 more fish in the last hour that I was there.
I left at around noon and headed for home.
I caught and released 14 fish and had many other hits that I missed.

It was a nice birthday present.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

As cool as those shows are, they can ruin a place in a hurry. :|


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember fishing Minersville at ice off and being the only person there for years. Until Doug Miller did a special on it. We were the only people there when he was filming and used shots of us catching big fish (without our knowledge).

You guessed it... combat fishing the next weekend. We didnt even put in. Havent been back since.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Grandpa D...again HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Sounds like you had a decent time and enjoyed the 'honey-do-list' of tak'n yourself fish'n. Can't beat that especially if the Wife placed that chore on your list of things-to-do. 

Glad you got out and did what you truly enjoy, especially on your birthday...

Thanks for the report and we were just chat'n yesterday while fish'n how Echo would be this year on the hard deck. Itching for some good eat'n fishes for a nice dinner.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm excited for Echo this winter.
The Trout fishing should be the best it's been in recent years.
I also expect to find some big Perch in there this year.

I hope that we will be able to hold a UWN Ice Party there this year.
We will do it sooner in the season than we tried last year.

I just hope that we have good ice and a long season this year.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I fished Echo once last season. Didnt have much time with the new baby. Hopefully there will be more time this year!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad you got out and did something you enjoyed for your B-day, Thanks for the report . 
I am upset this one got out, :evil: and secondly I didnt get Adam Eakles job. (I want to get payed to play & tell about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, Like Newton the day after they advertised it and that was even on a Sunday the parking lot was packed. :shock:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I know what your saying I have fished that spot about 10 times in the last 3 weeks with several of those days being hundred plus fish days. It started empty and since being on tv you cant even get a spot so I have moved on to less crowded grounds.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got out for a treat on your birthday. Sounds like you did pretty well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fished the inlet again today.
The fishing has slowed down.
The spawners have moved out and the Bows that are left are a lot smaller than last week.
Still managed to get a dozen on the fly but it took a lot of work to get them.

I was there with 2 friends and they did better using jigs than I did with flies this trip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. Glad I got to fish it with my son before the word got out.


----------

